

Ask HN: Is Amazon AWS Beijing Accessible and Running? - vfulco

The website indicates &quot;limited preview&quot; since 2013.  Looking to make the hop from US based EC2 use to mainland china version for a startup.  Separately, would prefer in Shanghai however. May go with plain vanilla webhosting and save myself the infrastructure headaches. TIA.
======
tylerFowler
+1 on this. Would be extremely helpful due to slow download/upload speeds over
the wall. I've heard tell of this but can't seem to find much about it.

